# Youth season this year



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Who is going out? Will be perched in a tree with my son, brother and his son will be not far away on our land in Athens co. More scrapes, rubs and sign this year as well as quite a few on cam then I have seen in the last 5 years. Nothing big but some shooters. Hoping the boy scores his first. He had a shot a couple weeks ago with crossbow but missed clean. Very excited, think this is going to be his year.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

will be taking one of my hunting buddy's boys why he takes the other


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good luck with the young ins this weekend, anyone in NE Ohio will be having some snow on sat and there saying a ground cover on Sunday morning, I think I'll be in my stand with the bow Sunday. With my orange on.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

i'll be out with my 12 year old. he just got his license this year, he's very excited. I hope the deer show up for him.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Usually make the boys wait till regular gun but the youngest is on the scoreboard with a Xbow. So the oldest is very thirsty to hunt this weekend. We will go. Lol. Should be a great weekend. Bucks will be cruising.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

hung the ladder stand on state game lands Sunday, hope it is there for my boy Saturday morning. I did hang a note said, feel free to use, we will be here Saturday for my son's youth hunt. I hope it worked. I did lock it up with cables, but they aren't perfect. Good luck to all, send those pics of the success stories in this weekend, Be Safe


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Good luck and be safe to all the youth hunters this weekend. And to the parents remember hunt with your kids not for them.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll be out with the bow on Sunday. Took my daughter squirrel hunting about a month ago to try out the hunting thing and don't think she is quite ready for hunting yet. She is a bulls-eye shot with her x-bow but just doesn't have the patience yet. Good luck to all the youth hunters out there!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Took my youngest out seen 4 total but all to far to shoot, we are home now he's getting warm before we head out for a night hunt think I am going to take a nap before then


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be taking my 12 year old this evening and tomorrow morning. I can't wait


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

My ten year daughter shot a doe this morning her first deer.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

cb55 said:


> My ten year daughter shot a doe this morning her first deer.



CB55- congrats to your daughter. 
Both of you will remember that doe for many years!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

My nine year old daughter shot a doe a few weeks go with a bow also. I have more fun hunting with my kids. It makes me remember when a deer was a deer it did not how big it was or what it scored.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Big Mo said:


> hung the ladder stand on state game lands Sunday, hope it is there for my boy Saturday morning. I did hang a note said, feel free to use, we will be here Saturday for my son's youth hunt. I hope it worked. I did lock it up with cables, but they aren't perfect. Good luck to all, send those pics of the success stories in this weekend, Be Safe


I always leave a tag attached to my stands that say they are GPS tracked. Most thieves are too stupid too realize that a good GPS tracker is way more expensive than a treestand. It's worked for me so far this year with all my stands and cameras.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a nice doe yesterday with my muzzleloader.


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Son shot this 9 point this morning. Second deer this year.... First buck ever.

Taking daughter out in a little bit.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice first buck!!! Congratulations dad and son


----------



## steel'n eyez (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice buck!! Was out bow hunting Saturday morning only heard 6-7 shots around my area


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

My boy put a stalk on this doe last night shot her at 30 yards. She maybe small but ask he wanted is something to make jerky out of.
The second picture his friend shot his first doe yesterday as well made a shot whim she was running and got her in the rear.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Our youth season was a bust, except for the time spent in the woods with my son. Can't put a price on that. Congrats to those that manage a harvest!


----------

